# Are you happy with your endo?



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm on the hunt now for Endo #3 and am quite depressed. I'm beginning to wonder if there even are any good endos anywhere that I can find with any amount of effort. That top thyroid doctors website does not list even one endo in my area only very alternative docs that my insurance won't cover. I already checked based on internet reviews and that's a dry well too. So I'm left with calling up random endo's offices and asking them questions like do they dose by TSH and see if anyone answers me truthfully.:confused0081:

So anybody got any advice or commiseration to share?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck to you! It took me 3 endos to find one.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure, but I think we've all been there at least once. I know I completely understand where you're coming from.

The problem you're having is that A) we have a serious shortage of Endos, and B) most of the current Endos gear their practices toward diabetes and reproduction because that's where the volume and/or money is at. Combine that with a preponderance within the majority of the medical community for wanting to treat the test rather than the patient and, well... you know the rest.

Some GPs and Internal Medicine doctors will also treat thyroid patients, so that opens up your search a little. The doc I had before I moved was a GP that specialized in regenerative medicine. I actually found him by searching the internet for my city with an 'and' qualifier combined with Broda Barnes. He had articles mentioning Barnes' work on his website which keyed me in on the fact that he was a little more open about treatment than most.

What I've found that works well is to call around to your local pharmacies and ask who in your area prescribes Armour and/or Naturethroid. Typically, a doctor that prescribes either one is probably going to be open to looking at you as more than a TSH number.

Also, do a web search to see if there are any local thyroid support groups in your area, even if it's only for thyroid cancer survivors. Sometimes there's a group that meets physically, and sometimes it's something like a Yahoo group. Either way, they can probably give you a run down on the local doctors since they've been there.

Another thing that works is just to ask everyone you run across. I've found that everyone seems to know at least one person with a thyroid disorder. Sooner or later at least one or two names start popping up and you've got your next target.

Good luck, and don't give up. Once you find a good doctor it will have all been worth it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You may or may not find helpful information, but there are several "doctor rating websites" available. (Google "doctor rating websites" and you'll see them.) Some doctors have no ratings or very few ratings, and you have to take the information with the proverbial grain of salt, but you may find a helpful nugget of feedback that could lead you to an appointment with someone new. Best wishes.


----------



## burningred15 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sandbar said:


> I'm on the hunt now for Endo #3 and am quite depressed. I'm beginning to wonder if there even are any good endos anywhere that I can find with any amount of effort. That top thyroid doctors website does not list even one endo in my area only very alternative docs that my insurance won't cover. I already checked based on internet reviews and that's a dry well too. So I'm left with calling up random endo's offices and asking them questions like do they dose by TSH and see if anyone answers me truthfully.:confused0081:
> 
> So anybody got any advice or commiseration to share?


What state are you in? Maybe you're near someone on the boards who has a great endo!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I had the greatest endo on the planet for years, right out of the starting gate.

And then he retired.

I went to about 4 different endo's before I found the current one. Still, she's not as great and as intuitive as he was, but we have a solid collaborative relationship and between the two of us, we get things stable. Very happy with her.

The only problem with her is that she has a rule about giving the patient as much time as they need. While this may seem like heaven to a lot of people, this annoys me because you might have to wait as long as 3 hours.

Then I learned to make an appointment for first thing in the morning......

But then the front desk person who schedules appointments started putting in people before me.

I complained to the endo and......ready for this....... She sees me on her "paperwork" day - that is, the day where she sees no patients and does paperwork. Talk about luck!

If I think I need an additional test I have her advance authorization to just add it to the lab.

But again......I had to kiss a lot of frogs..........


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Lot of frog kissin' going on here! I flat out refused to see another endo after the first 2. The ENT told me I really need one. He said try this one; he's "human". He was the best of the bunch, must be being human isn't too common!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm on my 4th endo and I've finally found one that will work with me. The first three were horrible but I stuck with them longer than I should have because I didn't know any better. When I finally found the current one, it was through a work friend who had experience with her and knew she was a compassionate doctor who is truly curious about how to get her patients feeling their best.

I would say ask around with family and friends (and ask your family and friends to ask their family and friends!)--I've found that to be more reliable than internet reviews. And there are so many people with thyroid issues now days that you might be surprised who will have a good recommendation.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

It took me three tries...although I don't really count the first one, a rather strange fellow who wanted me to totally undress (with him in the room) for him to check my thyroid in his smoke-filled office. I said I don't think so and left!!

Where I live there are very,_ very_, *very* few endocrinologists. Two of those are semi-retired and most are associated with a huge state-run hospital and do not see private patients. The second endocrinologist I saw (one of the semi-retired ones) said to my husband and me, "_Wellllll..._I just don't know. You might have Graves or you might have Hashimotos or you might have something else - I'm not sure." She left the room, eventually a nurse came back in with an appointment card for 3-4 months later and I told her to keep it!

THEN, I pitched a mini-hissy fit to get my Internist to refer me to a rather new endocrinologist I'd heard about in a nearby town and her parting words to me were, "You're not going to stop until you do something you'll regret." This after two years of US/scans/etc. every six months. I had surgery not too long afterwards (with the third endocrinologist) and the tiny papillary cancer was found.

I still find that my other doctors (new Internist who I really like, GI specialist, cardiologist and EN&T) show NO inclination whatsoever to discuss any thyroid concern...and when I was hospitalized from the ER last July, my former Internist acted like Armour was something one would get from a witch doctor. He said I'd have to furnish my own while I was hospitalized because he didn't believe it was "real medicine". He got replaced too!!

There have been more times than I care to think about when I didn't know if I'd ever enjoy stable health again but I think things are dramatically better. I've learned a lot - I've researched a lot, cried a lot, experienced bizarre side effects from drugs I never needed a lot, but somehow I've made it!! And, I'm proud!!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I DClare, that was such a funny post- I'm still laughing-

Im sorry about all the unfunny experiences you have endured though- the Dr who wanted you to undress while he watched has more problems than his patients i suspect.lol
When i asked my GP if I could have the natural meds instead she actually physically recoiled and looked at me in shock, as though I had pulled a shotgun out of my handbag. I like her, she's a good GP but i wont ask again, obviously she's not onboard with the naturals.
That leaves a few Drs who are natural therapies inclined but most 
charge astromomical fees-I dont have insurance, and I would be looking at $1000 plus just for blood tests and one visit,not too bad if you have good insurance though,
Good idea to ask a Naturopath or at the Compounding Pharmacy -thats how i found some names. Could be expensive if you dont like the first one you go to and you have to start over.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

You are so right, piggley. Our insurance has absolutely been one of my greatest blessings! We've been insured with the same company for over 45 years through our former employer, a huge public school system.

My daughter is self-employed and pays a fortune for insurance that I'm not sure is worth much and my son-in-law has a pre-existing condition that makes his company's insurance very expensive and very limited.

We've recently received word that we're going to lose our group health insurance because of Obamacare and I'm very worried - my husband is 77 and has had two open heart surgeries, I'm 67 and have had two surgeries. It's scary!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Best of luck with it IDClare, awful having to work around Medical Insurance,I know.

Where i live, everyone who wants private insurance pays their own, its quite expensive and insurers can (and often do) dump people who develop chronic conditions...most people use the free health system which is good except there are long waiting lists at Hospitals, and if you arent happy with it or you cant wait for treatment then you pay to go Private, very expensive of course if you dont have insurance,
The Public Health system has its flaws, but im very grateful for it, without it our family would be living in a cardboard box now I think, (would be a case of sell the House to pay the Hospital Bills).
Cheers,


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

We have excellent public healthcare available in my city - a huge medical complex that has the best trauma center in the region. Many of the doctors work only with the hospital, some also have very limited private practices. My thyroid surgeon is on staff of this hospital and I cannot imagine a better doctor!

I thought people in Australia were thrilled with their government healthcare. I only say that based on what I've seen a few online friends post; I don't honestly know anything about it.

I don't know if my state is particularly efficient in dealing with public health needs or what but nobody here is denied treatment. That being said though, this hospital's survival seems to be in jeopardy now. Again, I don't know the details but there are ads running on TV and in our newspaper about the state possibly having to close the facility, which is as nice as any private hospital in town.

We have another interesting hospital here - a Shriners hospital for crippled children. The Shriners are an organization of men who do all kinds of benevolent work and this hospital has been in existance as long as I can remember. A huge number of children come here, particularly from South America, for orthopedic treatment. Often they are hospitalized for extended periods of time. My church maintains a large home that is available to these families free of charge. The house has always been a home and it is totally maintained as a home environment - the families who stay there have all the conveniences of home and we help them with transportation. For some reason the Shriners hospital also seems to be in jeopardy. I don't know what is causing these extraordinary hospitals to be facing closure but it'll be a shame if they are forced to close.


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sandbar said:


> I'm on the hunt now for Endo #3 and am quite depressed. I'm beginning to wonder if there even are any good endos anywhere that I can find with any amount of effort. That top thyroid doctors website does not list even one endo in my area only very alternative docs that my insurance won't cover. I already checked based on internet reviews and that's a dry well too. So I'm left with calling up random endo's offices and asking them questions like do they dose by TSH and see if anyone answers me truthfully.:confused0081:
> 
> So anybody got any advice or commiseration to share?


I guess I'm lucky. I got a good one from the start. He checks Free T3, Free T4 and TSH. Treats me like a human being.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Aha! You see? There ARE some princes out there! And sometimes you don't have to kiss a lot of frogs!


----------



## catsluvsushi (Nov 27, 2012)

For those of you that like your thyroid doc, would you mind sharing the contact info (Jenny, CA-Lynn, Webster, anyone else)? I like the sound of the wheel you invented and hope to avoid inventing my own


----------



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

I *love *my endo and my endocrine surgeon. Would be a good option for folks in southwestern PA, western MD, northcentral WV, or eastern OH. PM me if you would like names.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Liked my first Endo until I started learning more about the bridge he was trying to sell me. My new Endo and I are doing a ton better, but it is early yet in our relationship....talk to me after the biopsy


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

minli said:


> Liked my first Endo until I started learning more about the bridge he was trying to sell me. My new Endo and I are doing a ton better, but it is early yet in our relationship....talk to me after the biopsy


Sounds as though there may be an interesting story behind that comment Minli,
(very best wishes for your biopsy)


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

nothing too spectacular I'm afraid, he promised me he would make sure my levels would get to normal with the medication plan he had for me. 100% guaranteed it would happen with meds alone, oh and that my pesky US and RAIU/S results were nothing to worry about.....

Fast forward a year later, two hospitalizations, three storms, 30-40mgs of methimazole faithfully every single day, steriods on top of steroids, and constantly being told that my thyroid is just particualrily stubborn and I must be more patient....and he finally managed to get my FT4 in range (FT3 was still high).....for a whole 6 days.

He basically tried to tell me that the anxiety attacks that I kept having had nothing to do with my messed up thyroid and if I would just learn to relax more the meds would work better for me.....so I fired him.

Turns out my US that I had almost 18 months ago showed a 3cm solid mass which should not have been ignored, I'm tentatively scheduled for biopsy next month.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If anyone is in Orange County, CA, and is looking for a good endo, PM me and I will tell you who mine is.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

minli said:


> nothing too spectacular I'm afraid, he promised me he would make sure my levels would get to normal with the medication plan he had for me. 100% guaranteed it would happen with meds alone, oh and that my pesky US and RAIU/S results were nothing to worry about.....
> 
> Fast forward a year later, two hospitalizations, three storms, 30-40mgs of methimazole faithfully every single day, steriods on top of steroids, and constantly being told that my thyroid is just particualrily stubborn and I must be more patient....and he finally managed to get my FT4 in range (FT3 was still high).....for a whole 6 days.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! 
(Amazing how fast some Drs turn incompetance it into "Its You're Fault You're Sick" 
just amazing,)

Good luck for your biopsy.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## catsluvsushi (Nov 27, 2012)

I would like the name of your endo in Orange County. Thanks.


----------

